# Grand Rapids Dam?



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am a college student at UT and am heavy into fishing can anyone give me some pointers about fishing for smallies above Grand Rapids Dam? Went out there today and nothing.....thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Above the dam? Are you fishing from a boat?


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

No I was trying to go as far as I can in my waders have no clue how deep it was?


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you mean that you were fishing BELOW the dam? Were you fishing the fast moving riffles where the water was really shallow? Were there rocks and islands exposed?


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes sorry I was fishing below the Dam but I heard the only way to get the smallies is to fish above the Dam


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Who told you to fish above the dam? I would say that there should be smallmouth there, but if you are wading, your best bet is below the dam. The water above the dam is consistently 6 ft - 10 ft. The water below is anywhere from 6 inches - 5ft with some deep holes.

With the water temps dropping (I'm assuming that the river water temp is somewhere around 48-53 degrees), the majority of the smallies are probably setup in their winter holes. If you go out during warmer temps (like this week being in the 60s), and the sun is bright in the sky, some of the smallies should come in shallower where the water may be a few degrees warmer.

I haven't really had much luck this late in the year for smallies in the Maumee, but then again I haven't fished it much. I've noticed that when the gizzard shad school up thick that I can't manage much of a bite.

I would say your best bet would be to hit some of the low water riffle areas, like the low side of the dam, Otsego Park, Weirs Rapids, Jerome Rd., etc., and scout around until you can find some holes that are 3 or 4 ft deep. They may be holding in there. Otherwise, if you know where any holes that are 6 or 8 ft deep are (which are going most likely going to be in slack water areas away from the rapids areas) you may want to try there.

Slow presentation would be my first approach. Try a tube or a jig on a 1/8 oz., maybe even a 1/16 oz. head (depends on water depth). If that doesnt work, try out a 1/4 oz or 3/8 oz spinner bait in white, white/chartreuse, chartreuse, or black. Cranks may also work, but be prepared to lose some tackle. That river eats treble hooks for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Use floaters if you do try cranking. I don't really ever use them in the Maumee so I don't have any good advice to offer up.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the information really helpful!


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Are there any cats in the deeper water above the dam?


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

wiki21 said:


> Are there any cats in the deeper water above the dam?



Millions.

Jim


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

wiki21 said:


> Are there any cats in the deeper water above the dam?



There gobs of them in the low water areas below the dam too. The Maumee in its entirety is loaded.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

thinking of going out to the dam tomorrow anyone have any luck out there this week...if so what did you get them on..


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

FishHunter88 said:


> Yes sorry I was fishing below the Dam but I heard the only way to get the smallies is to fish above the Dam


Above=Upstream. Deep slow water. Below=downstream. Faster water rapids rocks holes (where you want to be)


----------

